# FreeBSD 9.0 on Optiplex GX1 (panic)



## jcd (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi everybody.

Installing FreeBSD on an Optiplex GX1 has proved difficult.  I would like to share my findings hoping that they can be helpful improving the product and/or for other users.

I want to dedicate this thread to the "panic" problem and will be adding a second thread to deal with an installation issue that I consider to be related to the hard drives I am using.

Panic problem.

The following message was displayed while booting the FreeBSD 9.0 i386 disc1:


```
panic: resource_list_delete: resource has not been released
...
```

the system had BIOS version A07 so I updated it to version A10 and the problem disappeared.

The problem still shows up while booting if ACPI is deactivated on the FreeBSD boot menu. The message is as follows :

```
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 pnpid PNP0303
isa0
panic: resource_list_delete: resource has not been released
cpuid = 0
KDB: stack backtrace:
...
```

not being sure which part is actually the critical one, I am including two lines before and two after the panic message.  Let me know if more details are required.

I would like to add that different a panic message shows up while booting prior versions of FreeBSD (8.2 and 8.3), but they might be related to the fact that I am using PXE to boot.

Thanks to all the people behing FreeBSD for all your time and energy, and for your ongoning efforts to make this amazing product a reality.

Juan


----------

